# Eagle Fishmark 320



## Jimbo (29. Oktober 2007)

Hi:vik:
wollte mal wissen was ihr vom *Eagle Fishmark 320 *haltet.
Ich brauche es hauptsächlich um hotspots zu finden, aber auch um fische direkt zu orten, den bodengrund zu analysieren und um gegenstände zu erkennen?
Würde es in bis zu 12m tiefem wasser einsetzen....#:

Danke schonmal im vorraus:q

Jimbo


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Eagle Fishmark 320*

hallo kleiner Tipp von mir 

kannst es auch mal hier versuchen, wenn du hier im Karpfenforum nix findest
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=109


----------



## Jimbo (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Eagle Fishmark 320*

Hab ich schon aber nix wirklich brauchbares gefunden


----------



## Pilkman (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Eagle Fishmark 320*

Hi,

kaufen! #6 In der Preisklasse bis 250 Euro gibt es nichts Vergleichbares oder gar Besseres. Die Auflösung (320x320 Bildpunkte) ist bereits sehr brauchbar, die Sendeleistung (1.500 Watt) reicht für Deine Zwecke locker.

Eine noch detailliertere Auflösung und mehr Sendeleistung gibt es dann erst ab ca. 340 Euro aufwärts.


----------



## Fishzilla (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Eagle Fishmark 320*

Hallo, das einzigste was ich den Eagle als schlecht ankreiden muss, sind die blöden Steckverbindungen an der Rückseite.
Das fand ich bei Lowrance wesentlich besser und stabiler.


----------



## Jimbo (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Eagle Fishmark 320*

Ok, danke!
Ich bin eben noch auf das *Lowrance X-125* gestoßen ist zwar ein gutes stück teuer soll aber besser sein. 
Hat jemand erfahrung mit diesem Echolot und kann mir sagen ob es für meien zwecke besser ist??

gruß Jimbo


----------



## Fishzilla (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Eagle Fishmark 320*

Habe auch noch vor ein Jahr ein gutes Lot gesucht.
Letztendlich habe ich ein Eagle 640c gekauft. Muss aber gestehen, das ich mit mein Lowrance X70 ein wenig zufriedener war, Grund der besserer Anschluss.
Wie ich auch immer mehr aus dem AB rausgelesen habe, sollen die Humminbirds sehr gut geworden sein. Vielleicht da auch noch einmal vorbeischauen.
Sonst hier ein Link von Becker, der hat  Eagle und Lowrance. http://www.beckertechnik.de/index.php


----------



## SteffenG (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Eagle Fishmark 320*

also du brauchst es zum selben zweck wie ich ich hab das x 125 von lowrance abolut top teil und mit der richtigen einstellung findest du jede unebenheit bzw fisch auf dem grund echt super teil !


----------



## Jimbo (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Eagle Fishmark 320*

Ok, Danke!#6
Dann werde ich mir wohl das *X-125* kaufen, ausser es kann mir jmd. noch ein besseres model in dieser preisklasse nennen.|rolleyes

vg Jimbo


----------



## Pilkman (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Eagle Fishmark 320*



Jimbo schrieb:


> ... ich bin eben noch auf das *Lowrance X-125* gestoßen ist zwar ein gutes stück teuer soll aber besser sein.
> Hat jemand erfahrung mit diesem Echolot und kann mir sagen ob es für meien zwecke besser ist?? ...



Hättest Du Deinen finanziellen Vorstellungsbereich gleich etwas genauer definiert, hätte man Dir sicherlich gleich das X-125 von Lowrance empfohlen... 

PS:
Ich bin ebenfalls X-125-User.


----------



## Jimbo (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Eagle Fishmark 320*

@ Pilkman
Bist du zufrieden mit dem gerät??


----------



## Pilkman (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Eagle Fishmark 320*



Jimbo schrieb:


> @ Pilkman
> Bist du zufrieden mit dem gerät??



Ja...


----------



## Jimbo (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Eagle Fishmark 320*

Für welche bereiche setzt du es ein?


----------



## Pilkman (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Eagle Fishmark 320*



Jimbo schrieb:


> Für welche bereiche setzt du es ein?



Raubfischangeln, Schleppangeln, Ostseepilken und Karpfenangeln.


----------



## SteffenG (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Eagle Fishmark 320*

das echolot x125 ist für alles zu gebrauchen ich setzte es hauptsächlich fürs karpfen angeln ein für das ist es genial kann mir echt ncihts besseres vorstellen


----------



## Pilkman (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Eagle Fishmark 320*



SteffenG schrieb:


> ... kann mir echt ncihts besseres vorstellen



Ich schon...  ... siehe hier... :c oder gar hier...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Eagle Fishmark 320*

wenn du ca 80.-euro mehr ausgeben möchtest dann lowrenz.sonst geht auch eagle sind nämlich beide aus einer schmiede.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Eagle Fishmark 320*

wenn ich im lotto gewinne dann das teuere!


----------



## SteffenG (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Eagle Fishmark 320*

@pilkman wenn ich mal fürs angeln bezahlt werde dann kann ich mir auch so eins kaufen und für unsere zwecke als karpfen angler ist sowas eh übertrieben !!!


----------



## Pilkman (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Eagle Fishmark 320*



SteffenG schrieb:


> ... und für unsere zwecke als karpfen angler ist sowas eh übertrieben !!!



Preislich auf jeden Fall, aber schneller und besser als mit der Side Imaging Technologie und der 3D-Darstellung kann man einen Untergrund nicht untersuchen. Dagegen ist ein normales 2D-Echolot mit den von rechts nach links aktualisierten Durchschnittsdatenreihen im Display ziemlich lahm... 

Ein integriertes GPS und ein Kartenplotter sind auch nicht zu verachten.

Egal, mir ist das Gerät auch schlicht zu teuer...


----------



## philipp0702 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Eagle Fishmark 320*

wo würdet ihr das eagle fishmark 320 kaufen 
finde es nicht wirklich würde es auch gerne kuafen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Eagle Fishmark 320*

Hast du schon mal auf das Datum des letzten Beitrags geschaut? |bigeyes
Ich denke mal das Du das Fishmark 320 nur noch gebraucht bekommst.


----------

